# what gun to get?



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have decided that i want to get a .308 i was deciding between that and a 30-06. I have looked at a ruger and some other brands and cant make up my mind i would like something that is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

You picked the right Cal. Take a good look at a CZ,built on a 98 pattern,good quaility and good price.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i am hoping to find something closer to the three hundred dollar range im 13 so i dont have alot of money


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Checked Cabelas and it looks to me like the price of ammo isn't going to be any differents other than a dollor or two either way.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Stevens Model 200 is a pretty good gun for the money. Comes in both 308 and 06. MSRP is $336, but you can find them for considerably less without too much trouble. Look to the "Fox and Coyote" Forum. Some of the guys there that have them are getting pretty good groups. It is a good utility gun and will most likely last you your whole life.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=41869


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mossberg ATR line of rifles is another one in your price range. I've seen them at WalMart for about $280. I have no personal experience with them or even know anyone that does but from what I have read in reviews they are pretty good shooters and actually well made. Those molded in sling swivals in the stock look pretty cheesy though.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

7mm Mag. That might be a little overkill for whitetail but it is a fast gun and shoots pretty flat with good kill power at longer ranges. I have seen used 7mm at scheels for around $400 with scope.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

A lot of good testimonials on this thread.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=42306


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

remington 710 or 770


----------



## Bow Cefus (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't get a Remington 710 or 770 their pure crap. Get a 700 SPS in 308.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Bow Cefus said:


> Don't get a Remington 710 or 770 their pure crap. Get a 700 SPS in 308.[/quote
> 
> 710's, 770's = you get what you pay for. SPS are ok, but you could get better gun for around the same price. i had an ought 6 in SPS, didnt like it much. sold it for a weatherby mark v synthetic, had it for a little while. then sold it and got a tikka t3 lite and really like that.


----------

